# MWPHGLoTX Mid-Winter Session



## Trip (Oct 26, 2012)

How many PHA Brethren plan to attend mid-winter session this coming November in Fort Worth TX? It will be my first time.


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 26, 2012)

Trip said:


> How many PHA Brethren plan to attend mid-winter session this coming November in Fort Worth TX? It will be my first time.




I will be there with bells on!! lol


----------



## Mizzou_65 (Oct 28, 2012)

Would like to attend, but unfortunately i have to work..


----------



## EZFlyer (Oct 29, 2012)

I will be there. Also my first time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Oct 29, 2012)

i will b attending bro!


----------



## youngblood2002 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will be there...


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sup my Brothers?    I had to miss the Mid Winter, but I heard it was very nice, as there were a total of 82 New Brothers raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason........We had two Brothers raised from Bayou City Lodge #228, Bros. Leonard Thomas and Cedric Ardoin........I am very proud of these two young Brothers, and am very proud to say that I sponsored both Men on their petitions..........now, the REAL work and learning is about to begin!!  Their first Lodge Meeting is THIS Monday at 7 pm, and our WM, Bro William Ross, 32, will get right to work on his lectures and instruction, to ensure these Brothers are TIGHT ON THE KNOWLEDGE.................BRO JONES


----------



## youngblood2002 (Nov 10, 2012)

I was in the group that was raised...


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations to the 82 Brethren who were Raised, and to the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, from your neighbors in New Mexico.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats Young Blood.  NOW, the real work begins.  You should have a foundation from which you are able to "build that Tower".......

It's about taking what the Book says, and applying it to our daily walk and list of priorities. Reading books and gaining knowledge is cool, but it means NOTHING, if you aren't striving to SUBDUE YOUR PASSIONS, and improve yourself in Masonry.     Bro Jones


----------



## youngblood2002 (Nov 12, 2012)

So mote it be....further light in ...


----------



## Ivan Garcia Cabello (Nov 16, 2012)

I was raised that day as well im still soaking up all i wen thru


----------



## bupton52 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats to you as well Bro. Cabello!


----------



## TDJ One (Dec 18, 2012)

I was raised that day as well. Striving to improve myself in Masonry and can already see some positive changes in applying what I've learned.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats...


----------

